# Kicker or



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

2 Kicker 12"L7 on MA AUDIO HK1000D mono amp or Audiobahn A2300HCT 2 channel amp running Audiobahn's AW 1506T 15"? What will rattle the shit out of you more. I'm into the LOW 10 Hz bass.(messing around but get the picture)

Amp-->http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13506
Subs-->http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13595


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

RE SE 15s and RE 12.1 > that isht


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

I don't know what that is. Newbie.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 29 2005, 12:59 AM~4092814
> *I don't know what that is. Newbie.
> *


only no0b around her is your dumbass thats asking grade school level questions... stop tryin to look cool open your cum filled eyes and you might learn a thing or two bitch...

go ahead and get some bunk ass L7s or Audioblowns... **** like yourself are mystified by simple things that are shiny....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2005, 12:42 AM~4093174
> *only no0b around her is your dumbass thats asking grade school level questions... stop tryin to look cool open your cum filled eyes and  you might learn a thing or two bitch...
> 
> go ahead and get some bunk ass L7s or Audioblowns... **** like yourself are mystified by simple things that are shiny....
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2005, 12:42 AM~4093174
> *only no0b around her is your dumbass thats asking grade school level questions... stop tryin to look cool open your cum filled eyes and  you might learn a thing or two bitch...
> 
> go ahead and get some bunk ass L7s or Audioblowns... **** like yourself are mystified by simple things that are shiny....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Oct 29 2005, 09:59 AM~4094359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 28 2005, 10:59 PM~4092814
> *I don't know what that is. Newbie.
> *


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

*sigh* guess im gonna have to come in and defend the L7 

l7 is not "bunk ass" and should not even be compared to audiobling , kicker is on a whole nother level than audioshitpile and ARE respected + loud woofers 

now for the guys question, stick with the L7's if possible and never look at anything audiocrapness again , period, ever! EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but yes RE is also a very good choice, and if you were going to spend the money on L7's but wanted more SQ you could pick up some RE SE's or save some bux and get the RE RE's 

but RE is also comming out with a new line of products soon so you just might want to keep saving up for the big boy woofers about to drop


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Oct 29 2005, 09:16 PM~4096802
> **sigh* guess im gonna have to come in and defend the L7
> 
> l7 is not "bunk ass" and should not even be compared to audiobling , kicker is on a whole nother level than audioshitpile and ARE respected + loud woofers
> ...


L7s are deacent subs that do get somewhat loud for daily applications but their sq and durability leave alot to be desired...

this chump isnt ready for the mx,mt, or 06 xxx...
hell the sx would walk all over the L7 in spl, sq, and daily driver applications not to mention its a hell of alot more durable.


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

well the SX is also a whole nother level of woofer now isent it 

and there nothing wrong with passing info ... im sure with re's new line they will finally be put into the limelight and hopefully open up to the general market and give audiobling a run for its money


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

fucken fu dog. It's just a system. Relax homie. Don't start getting crazy.


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

N what i don't know shit about systems. Now i know that no Audiogahn. Thanks. But do you think that MTX T9512 compared to L7. I think L7 hit lower bass. Says 20 Hz


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 30 2005, 04:19 PM~4100453
> *fucken fu dog. It's just a system. Relax homie. Don't start getting crazy.
> *


I am relaxed rookie.... know who you are talking to and wtf you are talking about before you decide to try and show ur ass......


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

hey pit u seem to know a thing or so 
whats up wit the 800 seprates from focal


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

anything by focal is good period 

edit:::

and downer, theres really no point in asking this woofer vs that woofer because its all install dependent , your best bet would be to just listen to them yourself and decide , 

but since u ask anyways i BELIEVE (not sure so dont quote me) that the mtx 95xx series is REALLY REALLY loud + good almost there top of the line (if im wrong feel free to drop some knowledge) and there is a big debate about the L7 vs 95xx series, just go ahead and get the MTX's so when you do blow them (which i know u are) you can just swap in any old round woofer to replace it since i doubt u can afford to replace L7 after L7 or L5 after L5 ... or atleats i cant


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

This is officially one funny motherfucking thread.  Im somehow glad ive had no part of it.....yet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 30 2005, 10:15 PM~4102647
> *This is officially one funny motherfucking thread.    Im somehow glad ive had no part of it.....yet
> *


***** u late....
how u do at finals?


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

Ey pitbull you started the talking(what are you talking about watch who your talking to and how )and i ain't showing off to nobody. I never do. But ain't even trying to get all crazy. To tired. Just wanted to correct.


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

I know alot of ?, but i'll try to make this 1 the last 1. How about (since u guys are the pros) 1 JL12w7 on either Hilfonics2005D or Alpine MRD-M1005(don't know wich would be better foe W7)??

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=14926
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Pr...ProductID=14805

I THINK 1 W7 would still hold up. With a Pioneer DEH-770MP


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 30 2005, 10:38 PM~4102807
> *Ey pitbull you started the talking(what are you talking about watch who your talking to and how )and i ain't showing off to nobody. I never do. But ain't even trying to get all crazy. To tired. Just wanted to correct.
> *


***** I wasnt talking... I suggested a better setup for a better price....

www.reaudio.com

take a look


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm gonna go with the 1W7 but with what amp do you beilive is better. Hilfonics 2005D or AlpineM1005? I'd get the JL 1000/1 but it's 5 Hz and W7 don't go that low. Clean looking and later on when i get more money i'll just het another of same sub and amp.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

uhh, whats the point of going down to 5 hz?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 30 2005, 10:57 PM~4103768
> *uhh, whats the point of going down to 5 hz?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 30 2005, 09:01 PM~4103058
> *I'm gonna go with the 1W7 *


so sorry to hear that


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

ok downer u make no sence, u talk about wanting audiobahn, then kicker, then mtx, and now you step it up to the W7? your going from bottom of the barrel to king of the hill


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

cause thats exactlly it. At 1st Adiobah but said nah. Then i sed well let me get Kicker. So i was going to go with that but know i'm thinking about the W7 instead of Kicker. So if you guys got the other info, what do you beilive??


----------



## DOWNER_42069 (Oct 1, 2003)

I am going to go with W7 1 at first so what do you guys think would be best? Hilfonics or that Alpine? I beilieve the Alpine but i'm not the expert. Then later on after i get more money iwill just double the system. Get 1 more W7 with another of the same amp. With a capicitor, maybe alternator, or extra battery.


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

WHERE CAN I GET THE RE 15'S ANY LINKS ????


----------



## LONGBEACH562 (Oct 24, 2005)

ILL TRADE THEM FOR THE 2 15L7S I HAVE


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONGBEACH562_@Oct 31 2005, 04:23 PM~4107948
> *WHERE  CAN I GET THE RE 15'S ANY LINKS ????
> *


www.reaudio.com


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWNER_42069_@Oct 28 2005, 10:32 PM~4092190
> *2 Kicker 12"L7 on MA AUDIO HK1000D mono amp or Audiobahn A2300HCT 2 channel amp running Audiobahn's AW 1506T 15"? What will rattle the shit out of you more. I'm into the LOW 10 Hz bass.(messing around but get the picture)
> 
> Amp-->http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13506
> ...


hoping that he realizes you can't hear 10 hz.....the kicker setup will be louder


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

i think he was callin his self a noobie and not you lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com
www.reaudio.com


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ya know, I spent my entire weekend around big expensive car audio systems designed for either Sound Quality and SPL, and I didnt see a single JL subwoofer. hmmm wonder why?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 31 2005, 03:26 PM~4108354
> *ya know, I spent my entire weekend around big expensive car audio systems designed for either Sound Quality and SPL, and I didnt see a single JL subwoofer.  hmmm wonder why?
> *


cause day asplode


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2005, 03:42 AM~4093174
> *only no0b around her is your dumbass thats asking grade school level questions... stop tryin to look cool open your cum filled eyes and  you might learn a thing or two bitch...
> 
> go ahead and get some bunk ass L7s or Audioblowns... **** like yourself are mystified by simple things that are shiny....
> *



i thought he was calling himself a newbie and wanted you to elaborate...

i dont think he was calling you (pitbull) a newbie.

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 31 2005, 04:26 PM~4108354
> *ya know, I spent my entire weekend around big expensive car audio systems designed for either Sound Quality and SPL, and I didnt see a single JL subwoofer.  hmmm wonder why?
> *


because they all figured out JL is a waste of time, and really does suck


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

kicker


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

definately kicker, i just took back those crappy audiobahns because i found out it wasn't the amp clipping, when i noticed only one of the subs was making a nasty clapping noise, it might've had something to do with running just that one sub off the amp for a day, and burning the tip of the coil.....oh well, out goes the audio bling, here comes the kicker cvr 12's :biggrin: i get them in 3-9 days, and it will be a glorious system when i get them in there, all i have to do is cut the holes in those box's bigger......ooooh i just can't wait


----------

